# my little Siamese Smidge/ finally a healthy rat



## Rat lover

heeeyyy rat forum as you know i had a ton of rat drama in these few months and finally found a pet store that is even more lovely than i thought! (read other posts) soooo yesterday i picked up my siamese hooded girlie and i was going to adopt two but the mother only had 3 girls and i got second pick : ( so there is another siamese litter from a different mom but the same dad in another 5 weeks. i am 4th pick for a girl in that litter. i love this pet store sooo much they really socialized my little girlie and made her happy. she isnt very fond of lab blocks yet so i have her eating cheerios, applesauce, smoothies, and some grains. i am weaning her to the lab blocks now. so this is smidge my little siamese hooded! her markings havnt darkened yet!


----------



## Rat lover

oh, did i mention that all she does is sleep! is this normal?


----------



## fluffy470

Ooh! What a darling! How old is she? Younger animals of any kind sleep a whole lot more than adults..... My rats Remmy is completely oblivious to that fact though because he's full grown and still sleeps all day, xD so ya I wouldn't worry too much about her sleepin all day unless you get some other signs such as excess phoryphin, sneezing or wheezing, Ect. Have fun with your new girlie!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra

Oh wow, I didn't know there was such a thing as siamese hooded. I would have thought she is a fawn hooded.


----------



## Rat lover

actually i did think that she wasn't siamese either and i argued a bit with the pet store but i felt really dumb when they showed me her siamese markings on her face. they will be very very obvious when her coat darkens with age. it will darken into a chocolate brown they said. she is 6 weeks old! she is my lil' sweetheart. in person her face markings are clearly darker than her hood so i think her face will be gorgeous!


----------



## LightningWolf

She is very cute

But she doesn't look like a Siamese, she looks like a beige. I see no points, and her eyes look ruby and to my knowledge Siameses can't have ruby eyes due to the way the Siamese gene work (ch/ch is Siamese, along they have pink/red eyes. Then you can add on the Black eye gene which is a different gene then the actual eye color, basically it's one of the Burmese genes) So with that I don't think they can have ruby eyes, only Pink/red or Black. And also, their points are usually clear before 4 weeks. (here is an example - http://www.spoiledratten.com/siameselitterphotosweek1.html)

Siamese hoodeds are actually fairly common in most parts, it's that hard to get actually, and while it's not showable (so no breeder will breed them) they are pretty neat looking. Especially with a nice dark Siamese.

Even though she isn't Siamese (I am not seeing any signs of Siamese) She is Very adorable


----------



## JessyGene

Very cute! I have a siamese hooded boy, and I had a siamese girl before him. They are so cute


----------



## Rat lover

Oh thank you lightning wolf. Both parents were siamese so I guess the pet store assumed she was siamese


----------



## TheRatPack8

I don't think she is a Siamese. I have a Siamese and even when he was young she wasn't hooded like that.






new picture






when I first got her as you can see she is about as white as my legs >.< 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

I don't think both parents were Siamese cause Siamese x Siamese can Only produce Siamese. It can't produce anything else. It can only produce Siamese.

So I think it was actually Siamese x Beige. or even 2 Beiges.


----------



## Jewely-Cat

She's so pretty, I didn't know Siamese Hoodeds existed.


----------



## Rat lover

not meaning to disagree but i really thought both parents were siamese. i saw their markings and they looked siamese. so just a few questions. so siamese cannot have ruby eyes? her face markings look darker? she is dumbo right? thank you guys so much. either this pet store kinda lied about her markings or at the very least new nothing about them. they said they are having another """"Siamese"""" litter in 5 weeks. the one i was put on the waiting list for. i will post pics when she gets a bit older so you guys can tell.


----------



## JessyGene

According to AFRMA siamese have red or ruby eyes, so I still think yours could be a siamese. Here's the site: http://www.afrma.org/siameserat.htm 
My boy started out looking like a hooded beige rat (I never actually saw him but the girl I got him from described him as a hooded rat) but he turned out to be siamese. You can still faintly see the beige stripe down his back. If both parents are siamese then yours definitely is siamese, but the pet store might have been mistaken or lied about who the parents were. Your rat does look like a beige hooded rat right now, but maybe with time she will get points. Either way she is really cute


----------



## JessyGene

Oh and here is a link to a rattery with a picture of a baby ruby-eyed hooded siamese rat: http://www.hiddenhavenrattery.com/bloodxshadow.htm (the top right picture)
She looks a little like yours, aside from the rex fur.


----------



## LightningWolf

Not to disagree with anyone, but on that rattery page those aren't Siameses, those are Fawns. And the Burmeses on that website are just light Agoutis.

Can you get some more pictures of her? And if the pet shop will let you the parents? I'm still saying Beige, not that it really matters.


----------



## Rat lover

Thank you all very much I am going back in about 4weeks so I will go "under cover" to investigate my little smidgen's parents. She is very very healthy which I am very glad about and I adore her coloring even if she stayed this way. I was just seeing if this Pet store was really telling me the truth. Post pics ASAP. I looked at that pic of the beige ruby eyed rat and it does look like her! : )


----------



## JessyGene

LightningWolf said:


> Not to disagree with anyone, but on that rattery page those aren't Siameses, those are Fawns. And the Burmeses on that website are just light Agoutis.
> 
> Can you get some more pictures of her? And if the pet shop will let you the parents? I'm still saying Beige, not that it really matters.


Oh, I guess I thought a rattery would know their colors...guess you can't always trust what people say.


----------



## Rat lover

Exactly why I am going back to look at the parents! Haha ; )


----------



## Jaguar

Lots of siamese start off looking like beige/fawn hoodeds. They fade into points later in their life.

I had one baby that came to me looking like this:



















And then her points started to come in more:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And then she looked 100% siamese:










She honestly does look like a beige hooded to me, but give her some time, she might develop points later on.


----------



## Rat lover

Wow! Thanks jaguar! That makes me more optimistic  I really wanted a Siamese!


----------



## Fiona

Aw, whichever "type" of breed your rat is, she is utterly gorgeous   xx


----------



## Mousey

Oooh, she's a cutie. Love those ears.


----------



## Rat lover

Thanks everyone! she is such a cutie. just introduced her to my other girlie Sinna and at the moment Sinna is fairly huffy with me that i let a little pestering fuzzlet into her rat suite. she is currently huffing at the cage door giving me stink eye and anytime Smidge goes near her Sinna leaps on her back and tackles her. then goes right back to stink eye. XD


----------



## LightningWolf

we need some pictures of this stink eye ;D

Glad introductions went well


----------



## Rat lover

Well here is Sinna's awful stink eye. Ughh she is a bratty ratty.








here are some very bad but updated pics of Smidgen!








here is a very blurry but close pic of her constantly moving head








here is her darling little body trying very hard to get to higher ground


----------



## Rat lover

here is a better picture of Smidge. this is one with better lighting! : p


----------



## Rat lover

ok so i am sooo glad that i found my little Smidge is a real siamese. she has her points and her dark fur is coming in!


----------



## TheRatPack8

Lol her stink eye looks an awful lot like the look Edward gave me for two whole days after I gave him a bath because he jumped in the (dirty) cat litter pan.XD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat lover

awwwhhh!


----------

